# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Sucesos, paradas y accidentes en centrales nucleares en España

## termopar

No he visto en el foro ningún hilo que informe sobre los problemas generados en las centrales nucleares en España.

Para empezar, se puede poner el evento que sale en las noticias hoy mismo:




> *Ecologistas en Acción pide la parada de la central nuclear de Vandellòs tras detectar trazas de fosfatos en el agua*
> 
> Ecologistas en Acción considera imprescindible parar la producción de la central nuclear Vandellòs II hasta aclararse la detección de trazas de fosfatos en las muestras del agua de los sumideros de contención, que no han causado daños a personas ni medio ambiente. La entidad también ha pedido la parada de Ascó, después de que se detectaran irregularidades en componentes del fabricante francés Areva, hasta que se sustituyan las piezas defectuosas.
> 
> Para Ecologistas en Acción, los dos incidentes son prueba del evidente mal funcionamiento de las nucleares catalanas y de la falta de cultura de seguridad de la Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellòs II (Anav). Los ecologistas han señalado que la detección del fosfato en las muestras de agua evidencia la fragilidad de la seguridad del sistema de refrigeración de Vandellòs, y ha criticado que el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) no reaccione y tampoco ordene la paralización de Ascó tras ante la existencia de componentes irregulares. Diversos grupos ecologistas y de la sociedad han iniciado una campaña que quiere que en 2020 no haya nucleares en España
> 
> Incumplió Especificaciones Técnicas de Funcionamiento
> 
> El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) había anunciado previamente que la central nuclear Vandellós II (Tarragona) operó incumpliendo las Especificaciones Técnicas de Funcionamiento (ETF) ya que el titular de la central comunicó a este organismo que en la toma periódica de muestras de agua de los sumideros de la contención se detectó la presencia de trazas de fosfatos. Tras una inspección realizada para determinar el origen del suceso, se detectó una ligera pérdida en uno de los doce contenedores de aditivo para el rociado que contienen ese producto químico en el interior de la contención.
> ...


referencia: http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...os-en-el-agua/

----------


## termopar

Otra noticia de este mismo mes, por piezas irregulares suministradas por AREVA:




> *El CSN detecta en las nucleares de Almaraz y Ascó “piezas con irregularidades” en el control de calidad, aunque “aceptables”*
> sep 19 2016 - 7:24pm
> 
> Sólo en las centrales nucleares de Ascó y de Almaraz existen componentes fabricados con piezas procedentes de la forja en cuyos dossieres de fabricación se encontraron ese tipo de irregularidades. El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha identificado piezas usadas en el desarrollo de tres generadores de vapor de Almaraz que tuvieron “irregularidades” en el control de calidad de su fabricación, si bien dichos componentes no ponen en cuestión la integridad estructural y son aceptables para seguir funcionando sin restricciones.
> 
> Dichas piezas fueron usadas en la fabricación de los generadores de vapor 2 y 3 de la unidad 1 de Almaraz, y del generador de vapor 3 de la unidad 2 de esta misma central nuclear, así como en la brida de la tapa de vasija de la unidad 2. Según el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) en su web, el pleno de esta entidad ha sido informado por parte de la Dirección Técnica de Seguridad Nuclear sobre la implicación de las irregularidades identificadas en los registros de los dossieres de fabricación de forjas para componentes mecánicos suministrados por AREVA.
> 
> Como resultado de la identificación de una anomalía relativa a la vasija del reactor de diseño EPR que se encuentra en proceso de construcción de Flamanville, AREVA, por indicación del organismo regulador de Francia (ASN), llevó a cabo una revisión de los registros de calidad de las piezas fabricadas en la forja de Le Creussot desde 2006. Esta revisión permitió identificar en abril, en aproximadamente unas 400 piezas de un total de 10.000 fabricadas desde 1965, la existencia de irregularidades en el control de calidad de la fabricación. Estas irregularidades consisten en incoherencias, modificaciones u omisiones de los parámetros de fabricación o en los resultados de los ensayos, que no estaban reflejadas en los dosieres de fabricación de esas piezas.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...ue-aceptables/

----------


## termopar

Otro punto de vista diferente sobre las piezas defectuosas de Almaraz y Ascó:




> *El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear no ha descartado accidentes graves en Ascó, según Greenpeace*
> 
> Según la ONG, quedan sin resolver algunas cuestiones urgentes, y entre ellas subrayan que el CSN "no informa" sobre el contenido de carbono de los generadores de vapor
> 
> La ONG Greenpeace ha asegurado hoy que el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) no ha descartado la posibilidad de que la calidad defectuosa de los materiales que emplea el grupo Areva también pueda afectar a Ascó (Tarragona) y Almaraz (Cáceres), por lo que no se pueden descartar accidentes graves en ambas centrales.
> 
> Greenpeace ha publicado hoy un documento de la consultora Consulting Engineers Large & Associates of London sobre la crisis de seguridad nuclear que afecta a gran parte de los reactores de Électricité de France (EdF) debida al escándalo de los problemas con el acero procedente del grupo Areva.
> 
> Después de varios meses de investigación, el informe revela que un total de 28 reactores nucleares franceses se ven afectados por la crisis, con al menos 18 reactores de EdF clasificados como de "operación en riesgo de accidente grave" por las anomalías de carbono en los generadores de vapor, lo que deja un total del 44 % de la capacidad nuclear francesa bajo sospecha.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...gun-greenpeace

Creo que en Francia están empezando este invierno las revisiones y sustituciones de las piezas pero no está confirmado.

----------


## termopar

Ya han empezado las revisiones en Francia de 23 Centrales nucleares. Esto ya se sabe desde hace tiempo pero aquí *en España se permite que las centrales de Ascó y Almaraz sigan funcionando a pesar del riesgo evidente*. Luego se quejan y con razón los portugueses. 

Piensen que Francia ha parado 23 de sus 58 reactores, todos a la vez (y subiendo la factura eléctrica de toda Europa, ayudándoles y entregando energía desde todas partes).

Imagínense por qué tanta prisa?. Sin embargo en España, el sr. Martí lleva 2 años sin comparecer a dar explicaciones en el congreso (lo va a hacer ahora), ni mencionar nada del peligro que genera la falta de inspección y actuación del CSN. Parece que el trabajo no le cunde mucho porque no hace ni deja hacer, en que estará empleando el tiempo?




> *La France fait flamber les prix de notre électricité*
> L'arrêt de plusieurs centrales nucléaires en France fait bondir le coût du courant en Suisse.
> 
> Les prix pour livraison immédiate en Suisse ont progressé de presque 30% sur une semaine et d'un tiers sur deux semaines. Une hausse bienvenue à l'heure où le secteur énergétique boit la tasse.
> 
> Sur un mois, la hausse est encore plus marquée. «Les prix pour l'énergie de ruban fournie par les centrales nucléaires et au fil de l'eau en semaine sont ainsi passés de 40 euros (43,30 francs) par mégawatt (MW) en septembre à 60-70 euros/MW aujourd'hui», explique Aline Elzingre-Pittet, porte-parole du groupe valdo-soleurois Alpiq.
> 
> *35% en quelques heures
> *
> ...


Referencia: http://www.24heures.ch/monde/france-...story/21583593

Y estos del CSN van a permitir aumentar la vida útil de las centrales nucleares? si no hacen su trabajo y nos ponen en riesgo, no daría ampliaciones de vida útil ni regaladas.

----------


## Jonasino

En fin ...................

----------


## embalses al 100%

En la página del CSN viene un informe detallado, de cada suceso sucedido, de los cuales el 99% son de nivel 0 del INES.

Aquí dejo el enlace a ellos:
https://www.csn.es/sucesos-notificados

----------


## termopar

El problema es ese, precisamente. Desde hace un año se modificó la forma de categorizarlos. Lo que debería ser INES 1 han pasado en algunos casos a INES 0. Qué significa ese cambio?. Que se dejan de inspeccionar. Y en ciertas ocasiones incluso la catalogación se hace de forma incorrecta. Esto disminuye el nivel de inspección. Y parece que no pasa nada, cuando sí que está pasando algo. Ni hay que hacer informe, ni inspección ni nada. 

Menos mal que estamos mejorando la seguridad,  sobre todo si se está pensando en ampliar la vida a centrales vetustas.

De eso se están quejando los técnicos. Y advirtiéndonos a todos.

Por qué no se inspeccionan Ascó y Almaraz, si se han detectado piezas defectuosas? Se ha hecho algún informe? A qué esperan? En Francia las están inspeccionando. Aquí no hace falta, según indica el CSN, no hace falta.

----------


## pablovelasco

En cierto sentido estoy de acuerdo. Hay que reemplazar estas centrales viejas por otras más modernas y eficientes.

----------

termopar (20-oct-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En cierto sentido estoy de acuerdo. Hay que reemplazar estas centrales viejas por otras más modernas y eficientes.


Totalmente de acuerdo, ¿dónde hay que firmar? El Gobierno aún conserva los terrenos de Valdecaballeros. Allí hay terreno más que de sobra para construir una nueva central con unos cuantos de grupos. Valdecaballeros está en una posición estratégica, a mitad de caballo entre Madrid y Andalucía, fundamental para asegurar el suministro eléctrico a todo el centro-sur peninsular como lo es Almaraz ahora.

----------

pablovelasco (20-oct-2016),termopar (20-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

Yo también estoy de acuerdo.

Se cierran todas las centrales a partir de 40 años y se subasta la nueva central al mejor postor en €/kW sin mirar la tecnología. Ninguna subvención (renovables incluidas). Tampoco del material de combustión.
El estado no se hará cargo de "ningún" coste en caso de accidente ni de la seguridad necesaria contra cualquier riesgo implicado. Si hay desplazados, enfermos crónicos, heridos o muertos por el accidente o por la contaminación inherente también se hará cargo la empresa o, en caso de quiebra, un fondo de todas las compañías eléctricas que tengan una responsabilidad en una o varias tecnologías (como hacen los bancos)
Tampoco se hará cargo del financiamiento de la inversión ni de los gastos de desmantelamiento y almacenamiento permanente de los residuos correspondientes (CO2, material radiactivo,...) con su correspondiente reposición completa del medio natural. El ciudadano ya paga por la electricidad en la factura. Ni un gasto más del Estado.

Quien más firma????

PD: Solo un pero, esto no tiene nada que ver con el hilo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Ninguna subvención*


¿Renovables también incluidas en el mismo saco?

----------


## termopar

POR SUPUESTO.
En aquellas que no estuviesen maduras y que no compitiesen en igualdad de condiciones ( mareomotriz, termosolar, etc). Ayudas a la investigación y desarrollo de empresa y nada más.
La eólica terrestre, la hidraulica y la solar fotovoltaica ya no lo necesitan.

Pero firmamos que se cierren todas las nucleares a los 40 años y las sustituimos por la más competitiva de las nuevas

----------


## embalses al 100%

Respecto a lo anterior de las inspecciones y tal.
Tengo la teoría, de que probablemente si se inspecciones, y que probablemente se sepa todos los problemas y riesgos que tienen en cada una de las centrales nucleares. Otra cosa es que esas cosas salgan a la luz. Al fin y al cabo, ellos son los dueños de la información que manejan, y pueden publicar lo que quieran o cuando quieran.

Ya se vio hace unos pocos años cuando hubo en Sevilla un incidente de nivel 2 en la escala del INES a causa de chatarra nuclear procedente de Marruecos que circuló y se depositó en un Polígono industrial. El suceso ocurrió en Abril o Mayo y no salió a la luz hasta Noviembre, meses después.

----------


## termopar

No debería ocurrir ni de forma puntual. Porque la radiactividad no es un asunto menor. 

Pero esto es aún peor. Es ocultar sistemáticamente los riesgos para que políticamente se pueda vender mejor que las centrales son seguras y que apenas se plantean problemas para así conceder con más solidez la ampliación de su vida útil. Me equivoco?
Además, en el caso de obtener la ampliación, se reduce la casuistica y realizando una comparación previa a la ampliación se puede defender políticamente mejor la ampliación.

 Pero claro, si algo ocurre,.... lo primero, que si se detecta, se puede esconder y no se inspecciona. Y si va a peor, ya se vuelve más grave y con menos tiempo de reacción.... Eso es lo que hay.

Voy a poner un ejemplo más práctico que seguro que a algunos no guste,....

 Imaginemos que en un hospital privado con concesión tiene unos ratios administrativos que cumplir y para ello decide que cuando se trate a un paciente, hasta que no se haga una segunda visita no se hagan unos análisis determinados de forma sistemática .

 A un paciente le sale una mancha en la piel rara y el que determina el protocolo de actuación médica decida que se le diga que en vez de analizarlo inmediatamente, se le diga al paciente, vigilelo y si crece vuelva de nuevo. Quizás no, pero se ha perdido un tiempo precioso para sanar.

Se ha politizado al que debe controlar la seguridad de las centrales. Algo muy peligroso y poco ético

----------

embalses al 100% (22-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

> *
> Vandellós II se mantiene estable tras una parada no programada*
> 
> 16/12/2016 17:12 | Actualizado a 16/12/2016 17:22
> 
> Madrid, 16 dic (EFE).- La nuclear de Vandellós II (Tarragona) ha sufrido una parada no programada en el reactor durante el proceso de rodaje de la turbina y en este momento se mantiene en condiciones estables, ha informado el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) en un comunicado.
> 
> La parada, que se ha producido tras finalizar la recarga número 21, se ha debido a una señal de "alto flujo neutrónico" en el reactor, ocasionada por la pérdida de la alimentación eléctrica en uno de los armarios del sistema de protección "por la actuación de un fusible".
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.lavanguardia.com/politica...rogramada.html

----------


## termopar

Si esto lo ocultan cuando se espera la ampliación de vida útil de 40 a 60 años, con todos los políticos controlando el estado de las centrales actual, qué no harán cuando ya la obtengan, la ampliación es un error económico y de seguridad.




> *El CSN ‘limpia’ un expediente de la central nuclear de Almaraz tras un leve incidente*
> Por Laura Ojea - 23/01/2017
> 
> El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear ha rebajado la valoración de uno de los incidentes relacionados con la seguridad nuclear producidos en las centrales. En esta ocasión se trata de un defecto mantenido durante mes y medio en uno de los sistemas de refrigeración de componentes de la central nuclear de Almaraz, uno de los mecanismos de seguridad de la central para mantener refrigerada, en caso de accidente, la vasija del reactor donde se alberga el núcleo.
> 
> Según ha podido comprobar este diario en la web del CSN, en el Acta de Inspección CSN/AIN/AL0/16/1098, se explica que desde el día 6 de junio hasta el 21 de julio un mecanismo de limpieza de uno de los sistemas de refrigeración estuvo indisponible y no se cumplieron los requisitos de vigilancia.
> 
> La Inspección Residente redactó varios comunicados avisando de que se estaban incumpliendo los requisitos del cambiador según la normativa de Especificaciones Técnicas de Funcionamiento (EFT).
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...eve-incidente/

----------


## Jonasino

> Poco después entró a formar parte de la organización Greenpeace como coordinadora en el departamento de prensa para las campañas de Energía, Cambio Climático y Energía Nuclear.


(Del C.V. de Laura Ojea)

----------


## termopar

Desde luego que no solo es este caso, la limpia es general. Como ya se comentó en este hilo se están eliminando incidentes INES 0, vaya forma de manipular los datos, véase la tabla del CSN :






*Tabla del 2016, de enero a Septiembre

----------


## Jonasino

En fin ......

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estos sucesos, también hay que contarlos. Desaparece un radiofármaco del Hospital Clínico de Zaragoza y aún no ha sido localizada, está circulando libremente una sustancia radiactiva sin ningún control con el riesgo que ello supone. Con esto queda de manifiesto que se corre más peligro en un hospital que vivir junto a una central nuclear.

Según el argumentario esgrimido por grupos ecologistas o el sr. termopar, deberíamos cerrar también todos los hospitales.




> http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...55276-301.html
> 
> *Un paquete con un fármaco radiactivo se extravía en el Clínico*
> 
> *El hospital ha alertado al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear, que descarta riesgo de irradiación externa.*
> 
> 
> Heraldo.es
> Actualizada 24/01/2017 a las 21:52
> ...

----------


## termopar

Lamentablemente, si algún día ocurre algo (y espero que no sea así), no servirá de nada todo lo que yo diga o piense sobre sus opiniones, sr. Lázaro. Es MUY fácil reírse de algo que no ha ocurrido pero que puede ocurrir con mayor probabilidad en una central que lleva 40 años emitiendo radiactividad sobre sus paredes y caducada según quienes la diseñaron, que en una central nuclear recién estrenada. 

Me parece tan estúpido su sentido del humor que no son necesarios más comentarios. Y por cierto, el hilo trata sobre sucesos en centrales nucleares.

----------

